
Interpreter written in Go with support for sql, net, http, ftm, json and others - fenghai_hhf
https://github.com/haifenghuang/monkey
======
fenghai_hhf
It has buildin modules:

•string module

•file module

•math module

•sql(db) module(which can correctly handing null values. Need sql driver
package)

•time module

•sort module

•os module

•log module

•net module

•http module

•filepath module

•flag module(for handling command line options)

•json module(for json marshaling and unmarshaling)

•fmt module

•sync module

•sort module

•array module

•hash module

It also has some features like:

•Regular expression support(partially like perls)

•channel support(like golang's channel)

•utf8 support(e.g. you could use utf8 character as variable name)

•try/catch/finally, for-in, case-in/is, c-like for loop)

•defer support

•spawn support(goroutine)

•enum support

•pipe operator support

•function with default value and variadic parameters

